# Lamb Chops on the Weber



## sawhorseray (Dec 9, 2020)

I couldn't find a small leg-o-lamb at Sam's and had a craving so I dug a pack of loin chops out of Freezermart, they were running a special. Seasoned up four little beauties with S&P.






Had a chimney full of coals fired up and tossed the chops on direct for four minutes a side with a hunk of hickory for a little smoke. Back inside for a quick, easy, delicious dinner, yam and Cesar salad with grated parm on the side, mint apple jelly,(required) and a glass of decent cab






Sometimes when you've got a itch the best thing to do is scratch it! Thanks for lookin' in, stay safe! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice chops RAY! I could go for a plate of those right now!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 9, 2020)

Looks great Ray. Love a good grilled lamb chop!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 9, 2020)

Wow Ray, the whole meal looks really good but those chops are to die for. Great job buddy!! Like John, I'd hit that twice...at least twice and maybe a third time   

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Dec 9, 2020)

Nailed that one Ray!!!  hit that all fo sho!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2020)

Don't do lamb myself , but looks like a perfect cook . You did get me on the sweet taters though . Good stuff .


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 9, 2020)

You weren't kidding, you really did go out and get lamb!  Awesome ray, I do love the afterburner chimney method.  Those look delicious, and your wine glass is classic!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2020)

Never Had Lamb!!
But I'd never turn that down!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 9, 2020)

Damn that sure looks good Ray! Like. Just said to the wife it's been quite a while since we had lamb. We're gonna change that soon.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2020)

Love lamb chops and those are done just right. Beautiful overall plate of food Ray and I’d say spinner worthy!


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 9, 2020)

did you use rosemary branch, dipped in olive oil and garlic, to bask...? ... and shout out loud "how do you like me now?"
it helps to bust up the flavour... trust me...lol...


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Nice chops RAY! I could go for a plate of those right now!



Thanks Travis, that meal made me real happy!





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Ray. Love a good grilled lamb chop!



Thanks John, sorry I didn't have enough to invite your girl friend!





tx smoker said:


> Wow Ray, the whole meal looks really good but those chops are to die for. Great job buddy!! Like John, I'd hit that twice...at least twice and maybe a third time   Robert



Thank you Robert! After my trip to Sam's yesterday I'm all set for a few more dinner just like this, I love lamb! Thanks for the Like amigo, I do appreciate it. RAY





sandyut said:


> Nailed that one Ray!!!  hit that all fo sho!



Thanks Sandy, and thank you for the Like, much appreciated! RAY





chopsaw said:


> Don't do lamb myself , but looks like a perfect cook . You did get me on the sweet taters though . Good stuff .



No lamb Rich? It's America's second favorite red meat, tho I guess it's a acquired taste, my mama made the stuff a couple times a month. Thanks for the Like Rich, much appreciated! RAY





TuckersBarbeque said:


> You weren't kidding, you really did go out and get lamb!  Awesome ray, I do love the afterburner chimney method.  Those look delicious, and your wine glass is classic!



Thanks Tucker! My wife just got for more glasses like it in red for the holidays, they get used for a little Evan before dinner, no sense getting another glass dirty. Thanks you for the Like Tucker, I do appreciate it! RAY





Bearcarver said:


> Never Had Lamb!! But I'd never turn that down!! Like. Bear



If you like venison you'd most likely enjoy lamb John, they do have the same hoof style and stupid look on their face, it's good stuff! Thanks for the Like Bear, I do appreciate it.





GATOR240 said:


> Damn that sure looks good Ray! Like. Just said to the wife it's been quite a while since we had lamb. We're gonna change that soon.



It had been awhile for me too Denny, seems I never find a great deal on lamb like can be found for beef. Thank you for the Like Denny it is appreciated! RAY





jcam222 said:


> Love lamb chops and those are done just right. Beautiful overall plate of food Ray and I’d say spinner worthy!



Thanks Jeff! One never knows what will catch the eye of the carousel crew, that's for sure. Thank you for the Like my friend, it is appreciated! RAY





dernektambura said:


> did you use rosemary branch, dipped in olive oil and garlic, to bask...? ... and shout out loud "how do you like me now?" it helps to bust up the flavour... trust me...lol...



I use garlic and rosemary when I do a leg-o-lamb, chops just salt and pepper. Thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 10, 2020)

Been thinking about trying lamb. And you just make the itch worse by posting stuff like this. My wife keeps saying you guys are a bad influence....Starting to think she may be right! LOL.
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Been thinking about trying lamb. And you just make the itch worse by posting stuff like this. My wife keeps saying you guys are a bad influence....Starting to think she may be right! LOL. Jim



I tell you Jim, some folks like me absolutely love lamb, and then there's other that can't stand the stuff. I like it medium rare, my mama would cook lamb to death and it was still delicious. Thank you for the Like Jim, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2020)

Lamb chops are just about my favorite meat to eat. Honestly I’d rather eat a good lamb chop, than a ribeye!
And I have to say yours look delicious!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Lamb chops are just about my favorite meat to eat. Honestly I’d rather eat a good lamb chop, than a ribeye! And I have to say yours look delicious! Al



Thanks Al, I went to the market yesterday and grabbed another family pack of loin chops and a couple of racks of lamb, love the stuff! Thank you for the Like Al, it is much appreciated! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2020)

Great looking plate of lamb chops there. Nice looking plate period. No way I go for that twice because there would be none left for the second round.    

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2020)

Thank you Warren! My hunting partner emailed me asking if I've ever thought about running some lamb thru my meat grinder for a burger. After thinking for a moment I decided it would be cost prohibitive, can never find a great deal on lamb. I've run ribeye and fillet mignon steaks thru the grinder just to see how that would do for a burger, I didn't think the end result was worth the expense. Thank you for the Like Warren, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2020)

Yea I can understand that Lamb is high end stuff.

Warren


----------



## xray (Dec 10, 2020)

That lamb looks great Ray! Wouldn’t mind a plate of that once in awhile.

Very nicely done!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2020)

Them there chops sure are purtty Ray. Nice Job

Point for sure
Chris


----------

